# lanzarote



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

can people help i coming over to lanzarote in dec to look around iam heading to playa blanca is that a good place to start i have a boy of 12


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Depends what you're looking for??

Jo xxx


----------

